# Noire - Demo for the PURE Presets Category



## SAM CA (Mar 26, 2019)

I haven't played around with the sound design section of the instrument just yet, but I did explore the Grand Piano category a bit. It's definitely a great instrument for film scoring.


----------



## harmaes (Mar 26, 2019)

Bought it yesterday and really enjoyed the sound, the quality of delay and reverb and all the fx and control you have over the sound. Also loved the Particles engine that can cover a wide range of additional textures.


----------



## SAM CA (Mar 26, 2019)

It's their best piano for sure. You can come up with all kinds of compositions using just this one instrument!


----------



## SAM CA (Mar 26, 2019)

A short demo of 2 *Particles* Presets:


----------



## SAM CA (Apr 4, 2019)

Demoing 3 additional Pure Presets (Pop Grand, In Concert and Extra Body)


----------



## resomonics (Apr 16, 2019)

Thanks for the Demos. Really does sound nice!


----------



## Lukas (Apr 19, 2019)

Thanks for the recordings! Sounds great.


----------

